# Gotta love Ted Nugent



## KenpoTex (Jul 25, 2009)

http://biggeekdaddy.com/miscvideos/TedNugent.html


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 25, 2009)

KenpoTex said:


> http://biggeekdaddy.com/miscvideos/TedNugent.html




OMG that was great. I love the Nuge. Both musically and otherwise he is da bomb.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Jul 25, 2009)

Preach on Poppa Nuge!

_"I don't like repeat offenders....I like dead offenders._" ...classic


----------



## JKD143 (Jul 25, 2009)

He is one quotable fella. Great style, right down to his shirts! 

He is fun to listen to in interviews;


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jul 26, 2009)

Have any of you watched Ted Nugent's "Spirit of the Wild" show on the Outdoor Network? Good stuff.


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 26, 2009)

I wanna have his baby.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ted just wants a level playing field.  Aren't we, as Americans, in favor of fairness?


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm a little disappointed that he wasn't wearing the loincloth.


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 13, 2009)

A little too strongly stated for my English sensibilities but the core point I agree with.

Laws can and will always be manipulated by the 'bad guys' to their own advantage but it most certainly makes more sense to me for the huge proportion of basically decent people to have the right to defend themselves against criminal actions in any reasonable way they see fit.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 13, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> A little too strongly stated for my English sensibilities but the core point I agree with.
> 
> Laws can and will always be manipulated by the 'bad guys' to their own advantage but it most certainly makes more sense to me for the huge proportion of basically decent people to have the right to defend themselves against criminal actions in any reasonable way they see fit.


Ted is one of the FEW Americans who speak so strongly.  IMO more of us should speak our hearts and minds just as strongly.  He isn't crude, loud or obnoxious in his statements.  Many in the anti-gun crowd state their points much more loudly and crudely and it's acceptedas main stream.  It's the PC thing to an extent.


----------



## grydth (Nov 13, 2009)

Instead of the NRA Board, he'd do much more good on the New York State Parole Board. Just imagine how much safer the streets would be without repeat predators let loose early over and over again.


----------



## girlbug2 (Nov 13, 2009)

Ted Nugent in 2012!


----------

